# How soon for no 2???



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey girls, i need to ask your oppinions and please please be honest and truthful !!!!!!

My little man is 13 weeks old today     and hubby and i have been talking about when we should start the ball rolling for a second one ....

Some of you may be grimacing by this point but please read on ...

The thing is, we are hoping to be moving up north after the academic school year when the little man will be about 14 months old due to needing a change ( wont go into it now as its a long story ) but i feel i want the little man to grow up with a bro of sister .. both of our parents are miles away and we re very isolated so feel that two would be the best option ...

Also i feel i need to do it sooner rather than later as i dont want to not be able to lift the little man ...

Have an appt with my cons next week to discuss the possibility of egg sharing ( 1st ICSi got 12 eggs and 2nd ICSI got 19 eggs ) 

Please be honest ... am i nuts of what ??

daisy xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Another person here asking the same questions!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190468.0

Not nuts at all, good luck

Bev xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello and congrats on the birth of your baby  

I was extremely broody from about 6 weeks after Luke was born until he was about 7/8 months so I can understand how you are feeling.  Personally, I am glad that we waited for a bit as tx takes a lot out of me emotionally and I do feel that my son misses out a bit when we're cycling.  The early days with a baby go so quickly, I would have hated to have missed even a minute of those amazing days.  But that's just me - the only people who know the right time to ttc#2 is you and your DH.

Best of luck, whatever you decide  
P xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls xxx and HG love ya sweetie xxx


----------



## tams (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Daisy
I have a 20 month gap between my 2 so not really really small but not all that big either. I think that you will think whatever gap you end up with is perfect really!! It's a bit like having a boy or a girl, you end up with what you end up with and once they are here you can't imagine it being any different.
If you do go for it and it all goes well    then just be prepared for hundreds of people telling you what a nightmare it will be with such a small gap... about how hard it's going to be and how you'll "have your hands full" (wish I had a pound for every time I heard that one). It's a bit like labour really, you get lots of people telling you about "a friend" who had a terrible time. God knows why as it's not like you can put them back is it!!
Positive things that I have found from a small gap is that DS1 hasn't really shown much jealousy and in my experience that tends to be the case - not always as I have one friend with a 14 month gap and a particularly jealous sibling. Also it is nice not having to e.g. worry about the school run as none of us ever really need to be anywhere (DS1 still goes to nursery 2 times a week, but if he doesn't get there till 10 then no-one is going to tell us off!). Hopefully as they get older they will be very close which can only be a good thing.
Downsides are that with 2 of them in nappies, it sometimes feels as though all I have done in a morning is look at bottoms!! Also unless you are very lucky you will definitely need a double buggy which can be quite expensive and cumbersome.
Sure other people will add their thoughts but I don't regret for one minute having a small gap.. although as I said, if it was 4 years I'm sure I'd think that was perfect too.
Best of luck whatever you decide
Tams xx


----------



## michelle.v (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi daisy-may

Its not nuts at all, in this game we never know how long it will take for number 2!  I have been ttc naturally from 6 weeks after the birth of my little angel.  I am 33 now and I know that time is not on my side, we are hoping to start egg sharing end of Sept (we have appt with consultant to go through screening) and my LO is 9 months old now.  Good luck, you never know we may be cycling together!  

Michellexx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Like you, I was really broody for about 8 months after having DS and missed my bump terribly! We have been trying for #2 for a year now as we wanted them to be close together but, as much as I want another LO, I am now not too concerned about any age gap we have. DS is just so wonderful at the moment as his speech and sense of humour take off and sometimes I am glad that I can give him my full attention at the minute. I think any age gap has it's pros and cons so just go for it!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Go for it hun, if you feel ready then now is the right time!    If we had the funds we would have been back at the clinic as soon as the boys slept through the night! (At about 4 months old) We are hoping to start again as soon as funds are available!  

CLP


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Go for it....we did!!!

xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

God, if money wasn't such a problem for us, then we'd definitely be going for it right now.

We have to wait till June 2010 till we can try again  I'm trying so hard to work at bringing down our debt so we can maybe start a little earlier.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I really can uderstand how you re feeling. I have a 7 month old DD conceved through ICSI. i WILL BE 40 this year and so feel pressured by my age. I canalso understand about your feelings of having no family. I am Australian and my DH is from a small family with one member in Scotland , one in manchester and some distandt ones in Eire. I don't want my duaghter to be an only child in those family circumstances. gO FOR IT!!!!!  I am going to try naturally until xmas and then hopefull get another ICSI.


----------

